
How to Beat Jetlag and Travel Healthier - mattwilsontv
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/matt-wilson/how-to-beat-jetlag-and-tr_b_9158142.html
======
sr_banksy
I'm one of those weird ones who enjoys being on a plane. Like the Seinfeld bit
goes, it is a tiny snapshot of life... tiny tables, tiny cramped seat, tiny
bottles, tiny food. Anyway, I feel like this article just throws everything at
you.

The following works very well for me:

1 - Adjust your sleep to reflect your destination. Advance or delay your body
clock according gradually prior to your trip.

2 - Water. Drink lots of it inflight.

3 - High-Protein, low carb meals just before travel and inflight.

4 - Walk around on a plane or use compression.

